# Ipad 2 repairs in north london



## VLADD230 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, can anybody recommend an Ipad repairers in north london area, my daughters broken the screen on hers  . Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## grit (Jul 25, 2011)

The apple store...


----------



## VLADD230 (Jul 25, 2011)

my daughter has tried them they suggested she buy a new one....... good old apple


----------



## Kanda (Jul 25, 2011)

That sounds a bit 'un-apple' like... I know people that have walked out the same day with an exchange iPad due to cracked screen... (no charge)


----------



## grit (Jul 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> That sounds a bit 'un-apple' like... I know people that have walked out the same day with an exchange iPad due to cracked screen... (no charge)


 
Yeah very much so, how old is your daughter? I'm wondering if she is a teenager she would be perhaps be treated differently to someone a bit more mature.


----------



## VLADD230 (Jul 25, 2011)

my  daughter is not a teenager, i've only chatted with her earlier, she told me theres no point in  going to a store as they suggest a new one should be bought says shes read this on a forum.  i will suggest it to her again.......  Kanda this sounds promising, i know my son has had replacement iphones 2 or three time cos they borked. seeing as its only a month old they should replace it.  Shes got no idea how the screen got cracked in the first place. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2011)

I visit Apple Stores regularly through my work and I would be very surprised if that was the response she received.

Tell her to book an appointment at the Genius Bar. Brent Cross, Regent Street, Covent Garden or White City, whichever is closest.

They are quietest weekday mornings, if she has to go on a Saturday she may have to wait a bit.

here's the link to reserve a spot at Brent Cross:

http://concierge.apple.com/geniusbar/R163


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 25, 2011)

It will be extremely unlikely that she will get it fixed outside of apple. For a start the ipad and ipad 2 use a custom screen that you cant buy off the shelf like with a laptop screen. There are Chinese knock off replacement parts but I am not sure how good they are. I have a mate who fixes iphones and he turns his nose up at most of the knock off replacement parts.

If the screen is cracked the chances are she will need a new LCD screen and touchpad/digitaliser as they are not one unit.


----------



## grit (Jul 25, 2011)

VLADD230 said:


> my  daughter is not a teenager, i've only chatted with her earlier, she told me theres no point in  going to a store as they suggest a new one should be bought says shes read this on a forum.  i will suggest it to her again.......  Kanda this sounds promising, i know my son has had replacement iphones 2 or three time cos they borked. seeing as its only a month old they should replace it.  Shes got no idea how the screen got cracked in the first place. thanks for the help guys.


 
So she hasnt actually gone to the store, just read something on a forum?

edit nevermind, didnt take in the previous posts, get thee to the apple store.


----------

